# Big Old Channel Cat



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I got this old girl 2 nights ago. I have never saw one this color before !


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea wow, that's an interesting looking channel cat. Wonder why it's so dark?


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I have no idea the pond where I caught her was extremely clear maybe that has something to so with it. I would like to find out an answer though.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice cat, but put those grabbers away. lol. Channels don't bite like bull heads.


----------

